# Food Safety News - 08/02/2022 Jury picked for trial of former Blue Bell president; opening arguments today



## daveomak.fs (Aug 2, 2022)

Jury picked for trial of former Blue Bell president; opening arguments today​By Dan Flynn on Aug 02, 2022 12:06 am
AUSTIN — It was a long but primarily quiet Monday as a 12-man, four-woman jury was selected to hear the United States v. Paul Krause.  Kruse is the retired president of Blue Bell Creameries who, as an individual, faces federal felony conspiracy and fraud charges over how he handled Blue Bell’s role in a 2015... Continue Reading

Top food safety administrators in U.S. say it’s not rocket science, but it is science​By Coral Beach on Aug 02, 2022 12:04 am
PITTSBURGH, PA — Technology, pathogens and diligence were the watchwords from two leaders from the USDA and FDA as they addressed attendees at the International Association of Food Protection’s 2022 meeting and conference. Frank Yiannas, deputy commissioner for food policy and response at the Food and Drug Administration, was center stage Monday with Sandra Eskin,... Continue Reading

450 sick in Ferrero chocolate Salmonella outbreak​By News Desk on Aug 02, 2022 12:03 am
A Salmonella outbreak linked to Kinder chocolate has sickened more than 450 people, based on the latest figures. Only 10 cases have been reported in the month since the previous European Centre for Disease Prevention and Control (ECDC) update, bringing the total to 455 as of mid-July. The outbreak has hospitalized a high proportion of... Continue Reading

Salmonella in poultry, the issues and solutions, hearing from the experts​By Jonan Pilet on Aug 02, 2022 12:02 am
PITTSBURGH, PA — In an IAFP 2022 session on Aug. 1 titled “Salmonella in Poultry: Issues and Solutions” speakers talked about how the contamination of poultry with Salmonella continues to be one of the most pressing issues in food safety.  Salmonella serotype Enteritidis and Typhimurium are responsible for multiple cases linked to poultry and in... Continue Reading

English E. coli outbreak caused by milk pasteurization problem​By Joe Whitworth on Aug 02, 2022 12:01 am
An outbreak of E. coli O157 in England that affected more than 20 people was caused by a milk pasteurization failure, according to researchers. In November 2019, a number of Shiga toxin-producing E. coli (STEC) O157:H7 infections were detected in South Yorkshire. A total of 21 confirmed cases were linked to the outbreak, of which 11 were... Continue Reading

FSIS takes on Salmonella in certain chicken products; hopes to publish something by fall​By Coral Beach on Aug 01, 2022 03:45 pm
PITTSBURGH, PA — Whether you call it a baby step or a significant stride, the federal government is taking action to clean up the chicken people in America eat. With an announcement today the USDA’s Food Safety and Inspection Service said it will be declaring all strains of Salmonella an adulterant in breaded and stuffed... Continue Reading

53 nationally distributed beverage products recalled over microbial contamination​By News Desk on Aug 01, 2022 10:59 am
Lyons Magnus LLC is recalling nutritional and beverage products because of potential microbial contamination, including from the organism Cronobacter sakazakii.  Preliminary root cause analysis shows that the products did not meet commercial sterility specifications. The products are packed in various formats under many different brand names, which are listed in the table below.  The 53... Continue Reading


----------

